# OUCH!!



## struggle (Dec 29, 2006)

I was at the heating and cooling store the other day looking for a part for my fireplace and I asked them to have someone come out and price a HVAC system for my home. I told them I wanted to get an idea on cost as the system is from 1984 (Van Halen anyone).

I have a forced air nat gas system and A/C which is Heil. The guy came and looked at it and said $8,000 to change it to all electric system, heat pump and no gas back up. They would have to wire in 3, 60 amp breakers he said and our box had the room for it. I for sure want an all electric system as for the past 4 years we have not used the furnance much at all and it is my understanding heat pumps are cheaper to run for A/C. 

This seemed high to me but I have never dealt with a furnace,A/C replacement. He said of course to wait until this system fails. 

Our home is just shy of 1,500 sq ft. OUr current energy cost around $1K year and we use no gas other than for the furnace which is current turned off(gas meter). 

I suspect our biggest electric load is the water heater. Last months bill was $74

Is there a general place to find out more about the effeicency of different heating and cooling systems out their on the market? This place was selling Lennox. 

Maybe the price is not out of line but seemed high to me. He said something like 15 sear effeciency? Not sure about what all that means.


----------



## wahoowad (Dec 29, 2006)

Get multiple quotes. I think you'll learn alot just by listening to them.

Take notice of who actually looks around in your house, measures things, etc. Folks that just stand there and run off a quote aren't ensuring you get the right instal.


----------



## Burn-1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Struggle,

Iowa Energy Incentives and Rebates Check out info for heat pumps

Iowa Heat Pump Professionals Click on your county or ones near you for better quotes

I don't know if it's financially feasible for you but given your location in a ~6,500-7,000 heating degree day climate, I would look into ground-source, (geothermal) heat pumps. These are more expensive to put in but you would be able to get heat, cooling, and hot water for less than you pay now but at a higher capital cost. There's certainly a payback period to consider but as I noted there are some rebates and incentives and as power costs rise which is more likely than not, the payback period decreases.

Iowa State study on geothermal heat pumps

SEER is the seasonal energy efficiency ratio. It's generally more important of a measure with regard to cooling than heating. Given climate change that might become more important in the future but I think your heating load would be more of a consideration for the mean time.


----------



## elkimmeg (Dec 30, 2006)

This will take you some time but I need to know your current setup including duct sizes  material and how long they run especially on the return side of your system
 the more i know the better I can advise Honestly there is more to it than just changing the furnace type If you have a poorly designed system upgrading the furnace without creating an effecient delivery system is wasting money I need room sizes duct sizes locations length to the run from the trunk line. the next time you speak to a HVAC guy you will be better educated.
 Again if your systen delivery system is not optomized. I think I can instruct you to be able to doo most of that work saving you money.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Dec 30, 2006)

struggle, $8K is what I was recently quoted for a Trane system, my home is roughly 1800sq ft when including the basement.  Heat pumps are expensive.  How about some PV cells to reduce that electrical draw?  Some insulation in the attic?  How are your windows and doors?  

In my experience, there are usually more viable, bite size projects that can be done that will greatly increase your efficiency over just replacing the furnace and a/c.

My 2 cents.

-Kevin


----------



## DavidV (Dec 30, 2006)

I spent 7k this year to do mine.  I figured too much but since I can't do it myseslf, I bit the bullet.


----------

